# USB Ports funktionieren nicht



## M1ghtymage (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute meinen neuen PC zum ersten Mal in Betrieb genommen, doch die vorderen beiden USB 3.0 Ports funktionieren nicht. Wenn ich einen USB Stick reinstecke, leuchtet er bei dem rechten Port einmal kurz auf und bei dem linken leuchtet er auf und es ertönen unerlässlich die windows sounds vom An- und Abstecken von USB Geräten. Dazu steht unten rechts dann die Meldung "USB-Gerät wurde nicht erkannt". Die hinteren Slots funktionieren einwandfrei.
Mainboard ist Asus P8Z68-V. ASMedia USB 3.0 Treiber von der Asus homepage sind installiert.


----------



## bemuehung (26. Januar 2012)

welches Gehäuse hast du ?


----------



## Tilhor (26. Januar 2012)

Auch den Frontpanel-Connector einwandfrei eingesteckt?


----------



## mristau (26. Januar 2012)

Klingt nach falsch eingesteckten Front USB Ports, hatte ich auch mal beim alten PC.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Januar 2012)

Hab die Anschlüsse getauscht, selbes Ergebnis. Fazit: Liegt wohl nicht am Board. Ist alles korrekt eingesteckt, vorher mit dem alten Mainboard ging es aber....


----------



## Tilhor (26. Januar 2012)

Was ist das denn für ein USB3.0-Anschluss? Ein 20pin-Stecker oder ein USB Kabel, welches man zur Rückseite vom Mainboard führt?


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Januar 2012)

Das wird am Mainboard unten angeschlossen mit mehreren Steckern, die nochmal ineinander gesteckt werden >_<


----------



## bemuehung (26. Januar 2012)

der USB 3.0 intern wird eigentlich zwischen ATX 20+4/letzte Rambank und Sata-Anschlüssen angeschlossen (dieser hellblaue 20pin)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Januar 2012)

im bios usb aktiviert ?


----------



## mristau (26. Januar 2012)

Sind das am Frontpanel überhaupt USB 3 Steckplätze, das Gehäuse wurde ja wohl weiter verwendet.
Es könnte sein, dass im Bios nicht alle USB Steckplätze aktiviert sind, manchmal sind die internen, also die man selbst rauslegen muss, deaktiviert.


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. Januar 2012)

Das sind die USB 2 Anschlüsse (Links im Bild). Da hab ich die vom Gehäuse angeschlossen.


----------



## bemuehung (27. Januar 2012)

deswegen fragte ich ja welches Gehäuse genau ? 

muss man alles erstmal sehen


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Januar 2012)

Ein Lian Li Gehäuse. Ich weiß nicht genau welches, da ich es vor Jahren von meinem Bruder übernommen habe.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Januar 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> vor Jahren von meinem Bruder übernommen habe.


Dann hast du ja schon die Antwort. Die alten Anschlüsse sind nicht USB 3.0 kompatibel. Deswegen steht bei den heutigen Gehäusen auch immer dabei ob es sich um USB 3.0 Anschlüsse handelt oder nicht. Steht halt nicht nur zum Spaß da.


----------



## mristau (27. Januar 2012)

Aber er hat die ja auch wie geschrieben in ein von den 3 USB2 Konnektoren links eingesteckt 
Ich tippe darauf, dass im Bios nur die USB3 Ports aktiviert sind, die USB2 aber nicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Januar 2012)

mristau schrieb:


> Aber er hat die ja auch wie geschrieben in ein von den 3 USB2 Konnektoren links eingesteckt
> Ich tippe darauf, dass im Bios nur die USB3 Ports aktiviert sind, die USB2 aber nicht.



Nein, die sind aktiviert. Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist gibt es 3 USB 2 Anschlüsse. 2 davon sind an den Gehäuseports und der dritte ist an einem Kartenleser in meinem Diskettenslot. Dieser funktioniert.... Ich habe auch mal die 3 Anschlüsse vertauscht aber es kam das selbe raus. Das liegt nahe, dass es nicht im Mainboard liegt.


----------



## mristau (27. Januar 2012)

Eventuell sind die Frontpanel Slots defekt, oder auch nur verstaubt, wenn du es dir zutraust, kannst die mal ausbauen und nachschauen

Aber ich hatte es auch mal beim alten Rechner, dass manche Geräte vorn nicht gingen, als ich die eingesteckt habe, z.B. externe Festplatte ging nur hinten. oder ein USB Stick ging nur an einem von beiden. Das könnte teils daran liegen, dass diese Frontpanel USB Slots so sind, dass nur einer ne Stromversorgung hat.


----------



## Arosk (27. Januar 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Dann hast du ja schon die Antwort. Die alten Anschlüsse sind nicht USB 3.0 kompatibel. Deswegen steht bei den heutigen Gehäusen auch immer dabei ob es sich um USB 3.0 Anschlüsse handelt oder nicht. Steht halt nicht nur zum Spaß da.




USB ist abwärtskompatibel. Die Dinger sind einfach nur im Eimer.


----------



## M1ghtymage (27. Januar 2012)

Einen Tag vorher gingen sie halt noch am alten Board und ich habe während des Umbaus auch nicht draufgehauen oder so...


----------



## mristau (27. Januar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> USB ist abwärtskompatibel. Die Dinger sind einfach nur im Eimer.



Die Anschlüsse auf dem Board nicht, USB-2 hat dort 9 Pins, USB-3 hat 19 Pins, wie man auch auf dem Bild vom Board sehen kann.
Man kann einen USB2 Stecker dort nicht einstecken, evtl geht es, wenn man jeden Pin einzeln einstecken kann, hat aber auch kaum ein Gehäuse.
Die Kompatibilität gilt vor allem für die eigentlichen Stecker, also man kann USB-2 Stecker in einen USB-3 Port stecken.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. Januar 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> USB ist abwärtskompatibel. Die Dinger sind einfach nur im Eimer.


Sicher sind sie das. Ich weis jetzt nicht wo der Denkfehler liegt, aber wenn ich eine USB 2 Buchse habe und das intern mit einem Kabel für USB 3 verbinde müsste das Aufwärtskompatibel sein, was es aber nicht ist. Wenn also die Buchsen am Gehäuse kein USB 3 unterstützen wird das nicht funktionieren. Oder warum gibt es heute Gehäuse wo extra USB 3.0 dabei steht? Dann könnte man das auch bei allen anderen alten Gehäusen dazu schreiben, das sie USB3.0 unterstützen.


----------



## Arosk (27. Januar 2012)

Der Shit ist auch aufwärtskompatibel, wie sonst würden meine USB 2 Buchsen in bei meinem USB 3 Board gehen?


----------



## mristau (27. Januar 2012)

Du kannst USB2 Buchsen an einen USB3 Board Anschluss anschließen, wenn du Einzelpin Stecker am Gehäuse hast, dadurch verlierst aber jeden Vorteil von USB3. Die meisten Gehäuse haben aber USB2 Standard Stecker mit 9 Pins, die man nicht an nen USB 3 Anschluss anstecken kann, weil der auf dem Board 19 Pins hat.

Alles was kompatibel ist:

- USB2 Stecker können am USB3 Port angeschlossen werden
- USB3 Stecker Typ A können an USB2 Port angeschlossen werden

Der Rest geht nicht, die restlichen USB3 Stecker sind nicht kompatibel durch "Aufbauten"


Alle Anschlüsse auf dem Board, die nur 9 Pins haben, wie beim TE die 3 am linken Rand vom Bild, sind USB2 Anschlüsse.
Nur der Anschluss auf der rechten Seite ist ein USB3 Anschluss


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (29. Januar 2012)

aber wenn man die usb 2.0 prots die er vorne am gehäuse hat mit den 9 pin usb 2 ports auf dem board verbindet, sollte die usb 3 geräte die er dannn einsteckt im usb 2 modus funktionieren

bei dem rechner den ich für meinen bruder gebaut hab funktioniert usb 3 einfach garnicht richtig, vermutlich mistige treiber, war aber ewig nich da um die mal upzudaten


----------

